# Shark Guard Install on Powermatic 64A Part Two "Problems"



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

As I has stated on Part One, There is a clearance issue between the blade and the splitter when the blade is raised to full height. A suggestion was made to see if there was enough play in the bracket to raise the entire assembly up a little before tightening up the bracket bolts. 
There also was an issue with the Zero Clearance Insert needing more room than was available to clear the splitter when installing it. Both would be solved if there was some wiggle room with the bracket.

There was a slight bit of play but not nearly enough. Modifying the bracket seemed simple enough.
I measured and cut off about 1/8" of the bottom fork of the bracket. This will allow the entire assembly to be pushed upwards.










This is one of those "one problem leads to another" days. While this did allow for vertical adjustment the stock washers were now too small to capture both sides of for mount. I had every size washer but the one I needed. Off to the hardware store. After some trial and error cutting, I finally found a combination of sized that would fit.










What I didn't realize at the time was that by raising the bracket up, the splitter would now rub against the back of the throat opening. A little work with the dremel and the splitter had all the room it needed.










So, now I have good blade clearance, and the zero clearance insert fits better.










I made a few test cuts and everything seems to be working correctly.

I hope to have all the DC fittings next week and by next weekend I can post some pics of the guard hooked up and operating.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for being the pioneer here. I doubt that device would work on my saw, but if it would, I have some hints.

-Paul


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks Paul.
So many others have taken the time to document processes like this and it has helped me tremendously.
I just wanted to help the next guy.

Chem


----------

